# Northern France - Suggestions



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

We're off to France on Tuesday (19 Apr) for a week (Dover/Calais). We've been before but never stayed up in the North. First and last nights sites are booked but we intend to 'wing it' in the intervening 4 days. We'll have our 11 year old grand daughter with us as she's keen to see France. Any suggestions of sites that are worth a visit? Preferably within walking distance of a town. We don't intend to go much further south than Abbeville or Amiens.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*northern france*

if the weather is good do the coast if the chateau's


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

The aire at Le Treeport is OK and has a nice walk into the french fishing port. EHU are avaiable here.

Another aire is at Le Touquet Paris Plage is right on the tunes and the twon is a holiday destidation for the Parisians. Charging via EHU is available.

Nearby is a Town called Etaples and the cemetary there gives an insight into a soliders life after stepping on to French soil.

St Omar is well worth a look and is a fav with School trips.


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Fort Mahon Plage has a tremendous beach and loads of cycling routes, Saint Valery sur Somme worth a look as well


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

AGREE with Le Treport +1
http://techno.smugmug.com/Travel/Motorhome-travel/13772297_px9Mq#1007984882_s7emF


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Really depends on what granddaughter likes to do and the weather.

At Quend Plage there is a large Aire on the carpark behind the dunes, at high tide the sea hits the base of the prom. and at low tide it almost disappears! 
As the tide recedes the French come out cockling, sand yachting, kite surfing and kite flying!

Amiens cathedral is quite interesting - you can rent audio guides in English from the tourist office in the square adjacent to the Cathedral.
The Hortilonnages are quite interesting as well - a little area of canals close to the cathedral that are a bit like Amsterdam (but without the red light district)

There is a municipal campsite and Aire at Arques (just south west of St Omer) that is quite pleasant although the access is quite narrow and through a housing estate. The campsite and Aire are close to some fishing lakes and rivers.
The Arques glass factory has guided tours (don't take your credit card into the shop). There is a HUGE boat lift on one of the rivers that has massive barges pass through - we watched barges with cars parked on their cabin roof come through.

Hope you have a good trip
Marion


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for your help everyone. We're off soon and will try to visit some of the places you recommend.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Depends on age of course. But you could take her to Azincourt where our Henry trounced the French. Excellent museum and you would definately like it. Just south of St Omer.

Steve


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Just come back from a long weekend over there. All the aires were packed solid as the sun was shining.

Joe


----------

